# Recently acquired some 15s, need some enclosure help



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay, so I came across some near mint 15" RFs from about 15yrs ago. I wanna toss them into a DIY enclosure for my basement setup. Anyone have any suggestions on a build? Sealed, ported, Iso.....

Looking forward to any suggestions.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

I found the manual here. It says 2.5 cubic feet sealed each.

http://data.manualslib.com/pdf/15/1.../rfp1408.pdf?bbfce6f3f3b4845586db7ad4574ea826


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

If you have space 5-6 cu ft each tuned to 20-25hz would sound good with these. and would need very little power to get loud. Build two sonotubes with 16" concrete form tubes at a hardware store. They are about 5.5 cuft each i believe


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

boarder124 said:


> If you have space 5-6 cu ft each tuned to 20-25hz would sound good with these. and would need very little power to get loud. Build two sonotubes with 16" concrete form tubes at a hardware store. They are about 5.5 cuft each i believe


you would need larger than 16" sono...probably 20"x 5' per driver. But you have no guarantee these will work well in the home. Can you make them work IB in your set up?


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

How about a double folded isobaric Tapped Quarter Wave Pipe (TQWP or TQWTube)?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I decided to build one enclosure as a horn for my office and a second enclosure for my sons 'play' room. The horn design I have down, just determining how to best build a ported enclosure for the boys room.


----------

